# DIYMA's Favorite Budget Tweeters #1



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

List your favorite candidates for inexpensive tweeters and we'll add them to the poll. 

We're aiming for $150 and under for the pair.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Vifa DX19TD05-04


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

seas neo alum duh!!


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

You forgot the baby Auras.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

If you're referring to the SPX-17Pro tweets then I'll vote for those. But not if you're talking about the SPX-17Ref tweets. 

Zach


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Great ideas pimps, keep it comin'.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I hear plenty of good stuff about the peerless HDS. I have yet to listen to my pair.
I like the Helix s801 tweets, but it seems that not many people had experience with them...

so that makes this post useless, like most of my other posts.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

BGNeo3's are better then anything on that list.

Also, the Seas big-boys stomp the Neos (ie Seas 27's).

Dayton RS should be on the list over the ND's, lol.

Vifa XT25?

Some sort of Morel and Peerless should probably be represented.

-Jerry


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Peerless HDS, no doubt!!!

You didnt specify only small format 

But if thats the case i would vote the Seas Textiles and Aura MR1s


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> You forgot the baby Auras.


DS-21, which Aura's are you referring to? I'll put it on the list.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I like the TB 1166sj's for about $38/pair...


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Vestax said:


> DS-21, which Aura's are you referring to? I'll put it on the list.


The NS1-whatevers. I think they're like $5. Maybe not competitive in the $75 and up market, but I don't think of that as being particularly "budget."


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't overlook the BG Neo3's. They are robust, very dynamic and can get uber loud with just a few watts, very sensitive. I like them over much more expensive tweets. They are just a little big in size for some people (no joke intended).


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Having NOT used any of these (yet), my vote is based solely on perception from the reviews and opinions of others.. SEAS Neo's.. 

But when I do break down to do the install in the current ride, I'll probably go fabric dome, for simple reason I've never run fabric domes in a car.. On top of which they're gorgeous.

But, the SEAS Neo's are a mainstream raw driver made tweet but in a car-style flange.. One of the few I know.. Actually the only one I know that isn't a car-brand marketed tweet, but then again, my memory sucks these days.

I'm guessing a set of the Neo's and a set of RS Daytons or Mach 5 MLI's and my budget front-stage is rockin'.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

It's worth noting there was a time a pair of Neo3's could be had for a mere $55 

-Jerry


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

edit: sorry, had to change a few things in the search to get good results. got the mounting question answered.

also, anyone had experience with the seas neos vs the BG?


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

sea neo's !!!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Mass Car Audio (Dec 25, 2008)

I like the older visonik 150 rms 2'' tweeters.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

crystal mobile sound CTS-30T. much better than the seas neo. used to be around $70/pr.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't say enough about the detail of the LPG 25NFA's. I LOVE the high end detail in songs and these do it best for me.


----------



## ProjectPechkin (Dec 2, 2008)

Those Focals kick ass


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't believe how many people likes the Neos. They sound cold and lifeless to my ears.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Hernan said:


> I can't believe how many people likes the Neos. They sound cold and lifeless to my ears.


Well, we all know that many like silk domes and many of those same guys will tell you that many metal domes sound too harsh. However, the Neo is a very low distortion metal dome tweet that measures smooth on axis and the price is moderate. Right there alone is a reason to try it...and I think those are the same three reasons so many like the tweet..i.e...1) Price 2.) Low distortion 3.) Smooth on axis and it really sounds better than some other low cost small format car audio metal domes.

IMO, there are many car audio tweets that just don't cut it. Is it a surprise that some think the NEO is cold and lifeless? No not at all, I would have thought more would have said that about the tweet. Again, It just seems to me that many tend to like silk tweets....and the ones that like metal tweets are looking for more top end dispersion....the SEAS NEO is neither one of those but somewhere in the middle I guess?

Have you heard the FOCAL TBe tweets? I wonder how many would like that tweet? That is another tweet that does a lot of good things and some love them but I can see many not liking it....This is cost aside of course because many won't like it just based of the high cost alone. However, the point I am making is a tweet like the TBe might seem cold to a die hard silk dome lover.

Tweeters are just personal things...peoples tastes are all over the place when it comes to tweets and mids.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

WLDock said:


> Well, we all know that many like silk domes and many of those same guys will tell you that many metal domes sound too harsh. However, the Neo is a very low distortion metal dome tweet that measures smooth on axis and the price is moderate. Right there alone is a reason to try it...and I think those are the same three reasons so many like the tweet..i.e...1) Price 2.) Low distortion 3.) Smooth on axis and it really sounds better than some other low cost small format car audio metal domes.
> 
> IMO, there are many car audio tweets that just don't cut it. Is it a surprise that some think the NEO is cold and lifeless? No not at all, I would have thought more would have said that about the tweet. Again, It just seems to me that many tend to like silk tweets....and the ones that like metal tweets are looking for more top end dispersion....the SEAS NEO is neither one of those but somewhere in the middle I guess?
> 
> ...


I have used the Neos extensively. At the kicks, at the pillars, at many different angles. I can't say that they are bad but they get harsh and they don't have enough upper end to create the sense of space, air. I don't care too much about it's low distortion. They don't sound real to MY ears.
I have used another popular budget tw, the LPGs26. They sound better up but they lack at the low end and get harsh too.
I'm now using a large format silk that cost me 18 dolars each. I get them from a small local shop (I live in Argentina) that fabricate hi-fi and pro audio gear. I'm really surprissed how real, smooth and airy these tws sound. Nice on vocals, metals... No EQ needed at any band. Perfect for the money and outperforms the Neos or the LPGs on anything but size.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, that is the real problem many are having when it comes to tweets in the car. After hearing a nice large format tweets it is tough to accept many of the small format tweets around. 

But it is what it and not all have the space nor want to spend big coin on tweets so budget tweets will always be popular in car audio. If one just did not have the space and all there was to choose from in a budget DIY raw small format tweet was the small tweeters in the poll........ I would say many could find a tweet they could live with given the fact that they would have only spent less than $75 for them.

If you have space, get a large format tweets....Its as simple as that!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I voted for the Neos. They are some of the best that I've used....regardless of price


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

These are often over looked. Don't let the price fool you. Just ask Zalph.

Vifa DQ25SC16-04 1" titanium Dome Tweeter from Madisound

I've had good results with them before.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

For sparkle and good low end performance, I think this is hard to beat:

Seas 27TBFC/G


----------



## jingle-jangle (Dec 27, 2008)

WHat about this alpine tweeter that is the runner-up next to the Neo? Any comments?


----------



## br85 (May 2, 2008)

I would say the Peerless HDS for most applications but with my newfound love for waveguides (and using dash/windshield apex to approximate waveguides) the ring radiator tweets (XT25 is the most common) cannot be beaten. Xt25's have some of the BEST response and dynamics improvements when loaded in horns/WGs/Windshields =P

Anyone who's heard a Ring Radiator in a setup including a waveguide and a lower active crossover point will know what I'm talking about. I don't think I'm even curious about Scan/Accuton/ultraexpensive tweeters anymore. I think I've found "reality" in a tweeter.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

niceguy said:


> I like the TB 1166sj's for about $38/pair...


I'm currently using these and think they're the best deal around for a pair of tweets <$50.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm really really liking my pair of Peerless HDS tweets I got for $120/pr. I just installed them 2 nights ago, and I'm blown away. Both sides are dead on-axis


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

James Bang said:


> I'm really really liking my pair of Peerless HDS tweets I got for $120/pr. I just installed them 2 nights ago, and I'm blown away. Both sides are dead on-axis


Hey James,

Could you please post some pics of this setup?

Thanks!

p.s. Apologies for going off topic...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

br85 said:


> I would say the Peerless HDS for most applications but with my newfound love for waveguides (and using dash/windshield apex to approximate waveguides) the ring radiator tweets (XT25 is the most common) cannot be beaten. Xt25's have some of the BEST response and dynamics improvements when loaded in horns/WGs/Windshields =P
> 
> Anyone who's heard a Ring Radiator in a setup including a waveguide and a lower active crossover point will know what I'm talking about. I don't think I'm even curious about Scan/Accuton/ultraexpensive tweeters anymore. I think I've found "reality" in a tweeter.


Interesting.. In the 06 and later civic's, the oem location is far corners up-firing directly into windsheild with a very aggressive slope (ala lamborghini sporty car). 


1. Can the XT's be incorporated successfully in that location?
(convention tells me it's hard because of all the reflections, but in car audio, convention is sometimes out the window)

2. Would you do better to do some diy work to the grills (flat on the dash) to angle the tweeters closer to on axis to ears? 
(common sense tells me yes, but is straight up flush mounted on the grill a complete no no?)

... just wondering.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Blu said:


> Hey James,
> 
> Could you please post some pics of this setup?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Ryan from Ohio (Nov 4, 2006)

Seems like I can find a component set I really like...

So it looks like I might be trying one of these lovely budget tweets with the Mpyre comps (minus tweets) found on E Bay...

Looks like it would be a good budget setup.

Thanks for the heads up!

If someone could post up the part# or link to the "Seas Neo". 

Ive found this not sure if it is the correct one or not:
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_229_250&products_id=633


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Ryan from Ohio said:


> Seems like I can find a component set I really like...
> 
> So it looks like I might be trying one of these lovely budget tweets with the Mpyre comps (minus tweets) found on E Bay...
> 
> ...


Yup, just picked up a couple myself.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone that knows or have used or can give me feedback about the ring radiators I asked in post 35 above?


----------



## br85 (May 2, 2008)

Babs said:


> Anyone that knows or have used or can give me feedback about the ring radiators I asked in post 35 above?


Best bet is obviously to get them on axis (not more than 20 degrees off with the larger 25's), not sure what will happen if you use 100% reflections and no direct sound. Probably best bet is to get them as vertical as possible where the apillar meets the dash and windshield, and then fabricate accordingly. If you're worried about what it's going to look like when you want to sell the car, easy fix. Pay a pro to fabricate nicely and sell the car with the tweeters in it, and there's no way it can detract from the resale value...


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

tang band! who need $150!


----------



## maloy (Nov 30, 2008)

what about id tweets? nx30 and xs28? price looks reasonable....


----------



## Xtreme03 (May 27, 2006)

Why doesn't anyone specify the alum vs fabric when referencing the Seas Neo tweeters? They've both neos...


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

These are the best $75 I've spent in car audio :thumbsup:

Vifa XT25SC90-04 Ring Radiator Tweeter from Madisound


----------



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

LPG26NAFMs are really nice off-axis. Probably getting a little too much power from my PDX 4.100, but oh well. Have them paired with the Mach 5 MLIs and I'm loving my system. Much better than the PG RSD set I previously had, LOL.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Vifa XT25TG30-04
Parts-Express.com:Vifa XT25TG30-04 1" Dual Concentric Dome Tweeter | vifa tweeters vifa tweeter tweeters tweeter TRS sound plugs plug ic dome tweeter diaphragm


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

For those that voted for the HDS, is the 7" Exlcusive a good match for them in a two-way active setup?


----------



## JMooney5115 (Aug 5, 2009)

I voted for the SPX 17. I would love to have components in my car but I don't have time to fab up a spot for them.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

the tang band ceramic tweeters are very very nice,, almost same reponse as the adi but dont go as low.... price no object i would do the ow11 from hiquphon.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

instalher said:


> the tang band ceramic tweeters are very very nice,, almost same reponse as the adi but dont go as low.... price no object i would do the ow11 from hiquphon.


I'm using the long chamber version. Nice. They do a lot of things well. 
They could play down to 2k 12dB electrical without complain at very logical levels.
I like them a lot more than the Seas Neos Alu or the LPGs 26.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

Hernan said:


> I'm using the long chamber version. Nice. They do a lot of things well.
> They could play down to 2k 12dB electrical without complain at very logical levels.
> I like them a lot more than the Seas Neos Alu or the LPGs 26.


So they should be able to handle high volumes with a 24db slope at 2K? Just wondering if you have tried it out with a steeper slope...I've been running the TB 1166's for almost 2 years now, so it's time to try something new. I really like the TB's, I just need something that can handle 2 or 2.5khz with ease...the TB have too much distortion below 3k to really be able to have them wail.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

RyanM923 said:


> So they should be able to handle high volumes with a 24db slope at 2K? Just wondering if you have tried it out with a steeper slope...I've been running the TB 1166's for almost 2 years now, so it's time to try something new. I really like the TB's, I just need something that can handle 2 or 2.5khz with ease...the TB have too much distortion below 3k to really be able to have them wail.


They should handle moderates volumes at 2,5/24, I wouldn't say high. At 3,5k and up you could ask them all you want. Distortion is very good for car use.


----------



## MachRc (Sep 29, 2009)

great info!


----------



## Topless Stang (Nov 30, 2009)

Peerless HDS


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

What is an Aura NS1? Do you mean NT1? 
Is it this: http://www.aurasound.com/public/pdf/NSW1-205-8A.pdf ?


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

How would the Hybrid Audio C1 tweets stack up against these in the test?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SB Acoustics for me....


----------



## jaydub (Feb 22, 2010)

I have some LPG 26NA's that I liked a lot, back in the day.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

miniSQ said:


> SB Acoustics for me....


I after them but I've read that some has consistency problems.

You say "for now" at your sig. What you have in mind?

I really want the iluminators but they are not on the cheap side.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Hernan said:


> I after them but I've read that some has consistency problems.
> 
> You say "for now" at your sig. What you have in mind?
> 
> I really want the iluminators but they are not on the cheap side.


i don't have them yet....they get here on Thursday...."for now" means i hope i love them.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

miniSQ said:


> i don't have them yet....they get here on Thursday...."for now" means i hope i love them.


I hope you like them and make a comment to help on my choice.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

The Hybrid Audio Clarus Tweeters should be added... Scott was selling them for 50 dollars a pair, and they are awesome for that price... or any price for that matter.

add them to the list....


----------



## mindosy (Jun 20, 2010)

Morel Mt23, i thing it's one of the best at price


----------



## Nocturnus (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been running the same Vifa tweeters now for like 4 or more years. I wish I could remember the model #, have to pull em out and see. All I remember is they were under $30/ea.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

we need a DIYM's Favorite Budget Mids


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

Cruzer said:


> we need a DIYM's Favorite Budget Mids


then budget midbass, then subs, etc


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Glad to see a little love for the LPG's. Im really like mine and even have them cut off at 3.2 KHz. I like them so much that Im gonna compete with them a little this season. If I do pretty good with them I may keep em in all season long. They work really well with my Polk SR 5.25's.


----------



## Huey (Oct 28, 2008)

MacLeod, are you running the LPG silk, or metal tweets? Any reason why you're not running the original Polk SR ring radiator tweeters? I thought that was the highlight of the set, same as the SPX-Pro's?


----------



## Tonybommb (Dec 8, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## Tonybommb (Dec 8, 2010)

I am trying out the CDT Modulars, I just received them and will install soon.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I still have a matched set of North D25-06s in my closet waiting for active. I've been saving them for when I get a new vehicle. I read a lot of very good things about these and for the budget I didn't feel they could be beat (paid something to the order of $50 for the pair shipped).


----------



## Mark the Bold (May 28, 2010)

Dayton RS28f (soft or aluminum) $50 shipped. Can be effortlessly crossed to 1.3 kHz at moderate volumes and 1.5 kHz at ridiculously high volumes (to be safe). World class design and sound. Matches very well with the RS180-4 woofers for a fantastic two way active door system. Only con is their large size and weight.

If space is at a minimum, then the Vifa XT90 are a close second. These can go to 2.0 to 2.1 kHz still making it a great match with the Dayton woofers.

I prefer the smooth and syropy tweeter like the RS28f to anything on the market. Passive or otherwise. $100 / pair. /thread.


----------



## jmil1974 (Dec 24, 2007)

Vifa BC25SC55-04 1" Square Frame Tweeter

Dayton Audio ND28F-6 1-1/8" Neodymium Dome Tweeter

I have these two jobbies I just picked up. I needed a tweet to fit in the OEM spot in my 95 'Burb (old body style). They fit with only minor trimming and tweaking. They're running active off 40x2 a/d/s/ watts and my CD8053. I've installed the Vifas first and am looking to get impressions over some time. I currently have them crossed at 3.15k at 24db and they sound great. They are paired with a nice set of KEF mids since one of the KEF tweets gave up on me. 

They definitely cross lower than the KEF tweets, which I had at 4k-5k.

Trying to wait for a few days before switching to the Daytons but may not be able to maintain patience... 

I'm already very satisfied with the value of the Vifas...amazing bang to buck ratio.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

We really need a DIY favorite Budget Mids poll thread.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

krisfnbz said:


> We really need a DIY favorite Budget Mids poll thread.


make it


----------



## WhyUmad (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks, gonna try some of these out soon


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

Vifa NE25VTS is a nice cheap tweeter.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Vote for Focal TN51 with off axis angling.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dynaudio Esotar^2 110's


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

xt25


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Crescendo ts-1's


----------

